# Dread Fleet: Advance Order Now Up



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

As the title goes, advance orders are up for the 'secret' new release that everyone has been talking about. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440146a&prodId=prod1350015a









Looks pretty cool i have to say

£70, so it's a tad bit more expensive than Space Hulk and from what I can see a ship for every race including what I think is a chaos dwarf ship (on second thoughts no Lizardman ship tho...). There's also a little novella as well like they did with Space Hulk written by Phil Kelly.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. not sure about the price tag, think its a little expensive, should be more like £60. But it looks interesting... Think i'd have to play it, or at least read the rules before deciding if its worth buying though....


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmmmm.... looks interesting... If it makes for a good game then its worth the price otherwise its hard to justify that kind of coin.

.... wow... so not only you have to fish out a good chunk of coin then you need to assemble, and paint all the ships... hmmm the detail is not too bad from what I can see and there are a lot of ships which is nice.

You could certainly make a good Gaming table with all the pieces from the set. Just have some sort of sunken ship type table.

Chaosftw


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ummm the term 'do one' comes to mind. A stand alone game for 70 notes, no thanks. Had it been an updated classic maybe, but a game that will have no support after release, you can buy any stand alone board game for half the price.

But hey thats just my 2 pence


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

It looks interesting and the Ships are nice models, but it is very expensive for a one off game. It reminds me alot of Man O War. I would rather spend my money on a chunk of 40k or WFB than buy this.

Also once released, Dread Fleet will not be supported. That's a big negative point for me.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

feckwit101 said:


> Ummm the term 'do one' comes to mind. A stand alone game for 70 notes, no thanks. Had it been an updated classic maybe, but a game that will have no support after release, you can buy any stand alone board game for half the price.
> 
> But hey thats just my 2 pence


How do you know its going to have no support after release? GW can easily come out with new ships and cards...

I think your probably right but you still never know.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice but not £70 nice.

I'd rather dig up a copy of Man O War.


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> How do you know its going to have no support after release? GW can easily come out with new ships and cards...
> 
> I think your probably right but you still never know.


we can but hope, however.........

Name one decent release for a specialist game in the last 6 months?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

feckwit101 said:


> we can but hope, however.........
> 
> Name one decent release for a specialist game in the last 6 months?


This is why I said "I think your probably right but you still never know."


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

He He


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The only model I like is the kraken.


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice but not £70 nice.
> 
> I'd rather dig up a copy of Man O War.


I would rather spend £140+ on a decent copy of Warhammer Quest.

Don't get me wrong i haven't played Dreadfleet it could be a great game but how far can you take a game like that, they won't release entire fleets for each race. Where as you can take one Char to the end of the world and back with a game like quest or a gang in Necromunda.

Again it may be a great game but £70 for a game is a bit on the pricey side.

Also Vash was you that was saying you were from Eastbourne?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

feckwit101 said:


> Had it been an updated classic maybe, but a game that will have no support after release, you can buy any stand alone board game for half the price.


This... If it was Quest it would have been a no brainer for buying for me. 

This game however.... going to be making a trip to my local store to check it before even considering it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like they're testing the water after the success of spartan games.

If it sells well hopefully they'll support it.

Captain Jezlad loves pirates aye! Talking of which... where the fuck is my sword?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well GW's added another blog post which contains much more info, and a longer trailer video about the game....

Games Workshop Dreadfleet Blog.

Have to say I'm still not sure about this and not sure if its worth buying or not... gonna have to play some games to decide.


----------



## Jereko (Jan 12, 2011)

The models are quite nice, and the fun of assembling them would make up for a price hike over an off the shelf board game. However as an Aussie fan, $190 is just ludicrous. Thats ~114 pounds. So no complaining about price from the UK .


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Looks like they're testing the water after the success of spartan games.
> 
> If it sells well hopefully they'll support it.


my thoughts exactly Jezlad, unfortunately i do not think that this game will do well since others have mentioned its not a fantasy "Space hulk" game that people know about.

i bet that this wont do well at all. stores will likely be begging to sell the games by xmas (if its even released by then). but unlike space hulk i dont think that there will be major spikes on ebay for it, maybe "used" items for people who want to get something for the $115 they paid for it. i predict that ebay sales wont go about $65 for it (on average).


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

At $190 Australian Dollars i'll pass.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I liked everything about it, placed my pre-order like 2 minutes ago. I don't even play fantasy but this thing just calls to me. I will split the price with my brother


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a cool game but the aus pricing as usual kills it. You could put a magnificent fleet on the table for dystopian wars with that amount of cash. Don't worry, i don't play that either, just comparing. I like the models and i hope it does well as an expansion to warhammer. 

Hey jezzlad, is this big heavy swordy thing yours? Hmmm looks expensive.........(Scarpers)


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I like the ships, I like fleet games but I can't see $115.00 dollars for it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the looks of it... If I can find a retail copy I am quite sure I will buy it.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Not buying! Now if it was set in space, with little space ships, let say bfg scale, then would have bought it with out a second thought, but alas the fantasy world does nothing for me  hopefully this will work out as good as space hulk, and they create more 40k related games down the line!!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a sucker for pirates, and my buddies are more and more opening up to games you can play with more than 2 players and we all love warhammer/warhammer 40k so I figured it was a no brainer then. Also, although I hate to admit it, I was drawn in by that god damned Limited Edition sign.

As a reflection many of the computer games these days that run Limited Editions/Collectors Editions run at the same price range as this does (at least in Swedish Kronor) so I wasn't that put off by the price really.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks good, something maybe for christmas night/holidays with few friends and beers ? yes its more than space hulk, but that was produced in china for the most part, i assume this will be produced in the UK as Shanghai has closed ? Wont be as big a run as space hulk either as this is totally stand alone space hulk was picked up by people for the models alone in alot of cases. i will likely pick up a copy.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

With a game like this, further support from GW isn't necessary. Players can tweak or replace rules, change stats and add missions. Isn't that what wargaming is all about? The company gives us the basics and then we run with it and make it our own.
Is there a lot of activity with people coming up with new Space Hulk missions? That could give us some ideas of how to expand this game when we know more about how it plays. Just because the ships all look different doesn't mean we can't give them similar stats to make them a convoy + leader; the ships are tokens for us to put our imagination to work on, they aren't stone tablets crafted by a deity and never to be altered.
I've bought my copy and eagerly await getting my hands on it. I'm really pleased that the sales are sculpted; that'll really make it easy to fill up those big spaces without the requisite talent!

GFP


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Arr! Not the cogs I was hoping for, but I'll take it!


EDIT: Blimey! This scurvy dog can Ill afford 190 doubloons. It would empty me booty coffers!

(they don't actually expect people to pay $190 for a board game?)


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Aus $190
Usa $115
UK £70
Current exchange rates
Usa $115 - Aus $111
UK £70 - Aus $107

Yeah, f- that for a joke.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If I had the extra cash I would love to get something like this, the models do look good and I can see some extra stuff being made for it in the future.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well its got six sprues worth of models and some kinda 5foot x3foot gaming mat rules and cards and dice, i doubt we will see any future stuff for it,but £70 is a big chunk o money, wonder if its gonna be available via indies ?


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

i just see this as a collectors piece.

i really don't think there will be future releases for the game as in 5 or 10 years the majority of the GW hobbyists will not have a copy of Dread Fleet due to it being a limited run.

it looks good and considering i have most stand alone boxed games by GW i feel i have no choice but to buy this too... :good:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> well its got six sprues worth of models and some kinda 5foot x3foot gaming mat rules and cards and dice, i doubt we will see any future stuff for it,but £70 is a big chunk o money, wonder if its gonna be available via indies ?


a local srote round where i live will be stocking it, but i dont know about online retailer


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey GW if you hadn't shafted me by shutting down Wayland's capacity to sell me product, you'd have me buying a copy, however because of your pig headedness you've lost a customer. And I'm willing to bet it'll be the same story with a lot of other Aussiea too.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Holds no interest for me to be honest, If the fleets had just been VCs vs empire than maybe but by trying to release a ship for most races just screams no to me

I bought space hulk as even when space hulk died the minis would still be used, this just is a bit pointless, and a wasted opportunity which could have been used as a basis to relaunch Man o war. 

The added attempts at secrecy also annoy me, Dear GW it is now the age of the web just accept it and use it to its full extent rather than acting like its the 1980s!


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I ummed and ahhed for a while before buying this. I liked the ships (and it's an expensive way to buy them). But it's the sort of game I think I could play at my usual gaming club, so it might be worth it. If not, it's just another pretty box and some nice looking figures (well, until I paint them...).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

EDIT: Played some games of this yesterday, and I've changed my tune completely. It's more a Fantasy version of Battlefleet Gothic than anything else. The ships are *really* nice, and the game plays beautifully. Some bits don't make sense (We detonated the HE Dragon's magazine, for example, and you can sink the Bone Hydra) but on the whole it's just amazing. I've just ordered a copy.

Midnight


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I for one love the models and it looks like it will be a fun game. And who cares if THEY don't make expos? We have their rules, models and the capacity to make more! Customization is half the fun of warhammer.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

If anyone buys this game, you will have to review it for us


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

As a nearly 2 decade customer of GW I just can't fall into the same ole trap and dish out cash on another, sure to have no support after the sale product. No matter how nice the models are I don't have the best luck in the Specialty Games department.

Blood Bowl, best ever.......No support
Necromunda, loved it.......No support
Mordheim, great fun........No support
BFG, awesomesauce.......No support
Inquisitor, meh..............No support


I'll take my $155 USD and buy a few rather large fleets of Uncharted Seas and have a grand time TYVM.

Cheers,
FFX


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think you can look at this release as anything else then a fancy boardgame really... A quite sharply priced one at that. Asking for support of this product is a bit silly imo. 

I haven't bought it, I don't think I will either tbh. Not because the concept isn't to my liking, I just think it's too expensive for what it is. 5 premade ships each side? Unless the rules are REALLY solid, I just cannot see that much replayability in it.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks fun, but 115$ is a fucking joke. I could have half a Warmachine army for that money, and limiting supply is a way of saying "Were not going to support this, its just a cash boon. Buy so we can get monizes!!!"


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Think about it this way: 10 Highly detailed outsize models for 11.50 each! Plus rules, mat and all that for free on the side!

Only problem being you can't use them in regular games...


----------



## jasdc1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Samules said:


> Think about it this way: 10 Highly detailed outsize models for 11.50 each! Plus rules, mat and all that for free on the side!
> 
> Only problem being you can't use them in regular games...


This is so true and puts it into some semblance of sense. How much does a Termie cost?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I think id rather have my money then another crap splash release.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

jasdc1 said:


> This is so true and puts it into some semblance of sense. How much does a Termie cost?


Termies are 12.50 so the ships are cheaper but can only be bought in sets of 10.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

After looking at the release I stand by my decision, I'd rather get stuff for 40k/fantasy or even WM over this. If I can get it 5 or 10 years down the line, when my kids are older and may be interested in pirates...well then sure. Til then, sod it


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Samules said:


> Think about it this way: 10 Highly detailed outsize models for 11.50 each! Plus rules, mat and all that for free on the side!
> 
> Only problem being you can't use them in regular games...


Thats how I'm rationalising it... But then I hit that problem of not being able to use the figures for anything else too, and that I probably won't play it anywhere near as often as 40k or WFB as I'd end up with friends who didn't have copies so wouldn't know the rules, or just ones who'd rather play another game.

As nice as it is, I can't see this game being more then a set of fancy ornaments.... at least with Space Hulk you had troops you could use in 40k.


Still makes me think they really should have done Quest... then probably just about every race could have had a hero unit, and probably a bunch of troops too.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You see I am thinking of getting 9 other people to split the game. Not only do we each get a ship for our factions but it can be rolled out for campaigns in the Fantasy World as well.


----------



## cheech (Apr 19, 2008)

Meh... can't decide. 

Doubt it will be as massive a success as Space Hulk release was.
They should have gone with WH Quest, Tyranid Attack or BFG imho. But I do like these self contained box set ideas. It's what hooked me into the GW hobby. Keep em coming I'd say! Roll on next release!!


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

This is just another waste of a release for something that few people will play. There will be no support let alone future releases of ships and other units. Way to go GW!!! Another FAIL!!!! Maybe they should concentrate on supporting the games that actually sell.


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow guys, I'm loving the new look that you've given warseer, it's such a massive change to the overall layout and design as well as the...oh...no wait

sorry thought I was browsing a thread on warseer for a minute, gosh darn it, can't imagine why that is.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm really liking this Dread Fleet. I find the rules and background intriguing, the models (and sea mat) look gorgeous and it's a good price considering what's in the box. I've placed my pre-order and will look forward to this immensely. I've always been fascinated by Navel Warfare, both modern and historical so this is a great release for me.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Really can't get excited about this one...shame really, I was looking for something to get me back into a GW store....but this aint it! Maybe if it was cheaper, but for £70 notes, I can buy the Uncharted Sea rule book, a couple of fleets and be confident of a well supported system that has been play tested correctly - oh and still have money to spare!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Eh I looked at uncharted seas but the models are no where near as good.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Looks fun, but 115$ is a fucking joke. I could have half a Warmachine army for that money, and limiting supply is a way of saying "Were not going to support this, its just a cash boon. Buy so we can get monizes!!!"


 
This. I was debating with myself on whether or not to buy WM or WH stuff. But this made me say "screw it, WM it is."


I mean, seriously? 120 bucks for a game that's never gonna be supported again? That's like selling AOBR as an entire game.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

why are people so hung up on future support for a game thats entirely in the box?,you dont hear people saying "i would buy monopoly but it wont get any future support" .
Dreadfleet = game in a box, no different to the many other boxed games GW have put out in previous years, little games like this are awesome, its ideal to fill in some time or play casually, dont over think it, its not a conspiracy, in terms of releases GW have pumped out some significant stuff this year so its not taking a spot from some massively important release, loads of fringe armies got updates this year and one army got an unprecedented revamp.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Monopoly doesn't cost 120 bucks though, B&K


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> why are people so hung up on future support for a game thats entirely in the box?,you dont hear people saying "i would buy monopoly but it wont get any future support" .
> Dreadfleet = game in a box, no different to the many other boxed games GW have put out in previous years, little games like this are awesome, its ideal to fill in some time or play casually, dont over think it, its not a conspiracy, in terms of releases GW have pumped out some significant stuff this year so its not taking a spot from some massively important release, loads of fringe armies got updates this year and one army got an unprecedented revamp.


I agree wholeheartedly with your statements B&K but the issues I have remain.

When it comes to my hobby purchases, I tend to be somewhat impulsive and slightly compulsive. I know I can't be the only gamer out there that has these issues. To me Dreadfleet seems like an attempt to hype up a game that will most likely be dead in the water [ pun intended ] within a year after release. A quick buck to be made by GW preying on my "conditions" and nothing more. A spike boost in quarterly sales and revenue to add to the financial report. My closet is a graveyard for models from dead GW games [ see my previous post ]. I won't be drawn in again. Releases like Dreadfleet put a taste in my mouth like when a fork hits a filling. GW would have done better updating and re-releasing Man-o-War.

I'm stuck in an emotional quandary at the release of all the items GW has pumped out of late. The Finecast stuff is nice, but damn I'd hoped for new, updated sculpts. The SoM stuff is equally as nice, but once again the energies required to make this stuff could have been redirected to more worthwhile efforts [ like updating the model range, filling gaping holes in the ranges that have persisted for 15+ years, finishing the roll outs for the updated armies (where's the rest of the SW stuff we were told to expect months ago? ), & much needed Codex updates for all of the armies that have been rendered obsolete with the release of the GW, BA, & DE books ]. The Space Hulk re-release was phenominal but unnecessary, as was Island of Blood and I LOVE the new High Elf models in there.

I understand that business is business and that GW is in business to make money. I also admit that it's easy to sit here and armchair quarterback this thing, especially when I don't have all the details and information, but c'mon enough is enough already. GW it would do WONDERS for your proverbial house [profit margin] to take care of the aforementioned cracks in your foundation than to focus time, energy, and money on releasing rubbish like Dreadfleet.

Just my tuppence,

FFX


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

So, basically it's a take from BFG except in a Warhammer Situation? 


So... Why didn't they just make a BFG alternative?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow. This is IT? Like... The thing? It's... Crap.

And that's from the perspective of the basic UK price. Does this take R&D away from 40K and WHFB? Like, are they putting the other games on hold so they can push this? I am appalled. Specialist Games are cool and all, but this doesn't seem like it will be nearly as good as BFG or Necromunda. Or even Mordheim.

Silly.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> why are people so hung up on future support for a game thats entirely in the box?,you dont hear people saying "i would buy monopoly but it wont get any future support" .
> Dreadfleet = game in a box, no different to the many other boxed games GW have put out in previous years, little games like this are awesome, its ideal to fill in some time or play casually, dont over think it, its not a conspiracy, in terms of releases GW have pumped out some significant stuff this year so its not taking a spot from some massively important release, loads of fringe armies got updates this year and one army got an unprecedented revamp.


Monopoly doesn't cost £70 as people have said.

Also, the amount of fun getting all the train stations in one game of Monopoly cannot be worth £70 of Pirate ships.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I dont want to paint all those little ships......


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

The one thing that I don't like about this sale is that little circle on the page that says "WHILE STOCKS LAST"! On second thought, I have another thing that I don't like, and that would be the price! A whole Whopping $115! Are they insane?! I Know that they list the items that are in the box but does it really have to be $115? And why is it that we have to paint most of the crap in the box? I guess that's GW for ya! They try to screw you for money ANY WAY THEY CAN!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Apart from the price, it all looks very good. 

Any idea what the rules are like?


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Why are some people so hung up on future support. This is a game-in-a-box for a reason. It has all you need. There is no need for future support. And, while it's extremely unlikely, how do you all know there will be no support? If it becomes very popular whose to say what GW might do. Maybe they'll make more ships with WD rules, maybe they'll do a Dread Fleet II.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i think its worth pointing out that Dreadfleet is not ManO'War. they may or may not use some of the same mechanics (i don't know) and be thematically similar, but the underlying core of the game is not the same. Dreadfleet is not a army building game, unlike pretty much every other GW game. you don't get options about what you'd like to include/exclude from your fleet, you just get the choice of characterful ships to play with. hence why it can be played by up to ten players. so comparison with MOW, whilst understandable, is not really an appropriate one. you might as well say 'it's no Civilisation' or 'it's no Warhammer 40,000'.

also, in terms of price, you could buy a boardgame for less, but equally £70 is not unprecidented. wasn't the Horus Heresy £65/£70 when it came out? and you could easily spend that much on Axis and Allies (a game with infinitely less replayability). and the collectability of this game only bumps the price up higher.

of course, if you prefer a fleet building game or would never pay that much for a game, then neither of these points are going to make much difference, but the point remains that neither factor should be a shock to you.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> So, basically it's a take from BFG except in a Warhammer Situation?
> 
> 
> So... Why didn't they just make a BFG alternative?


not really, its a game in a box, BFG was a system, it has different classes of ships for almost every race, a much larger miniature range and would require shelf space in store and support as its much like other systems in that you need to collect a fleet and that tends to happen over a longer period of time.

this is a game in a box, no future miniatures are needed, its all in the box, its not a specialist game, its something to mess about with on a rainy cold evening with a few mates,it doesnt have DLC or require wifi magic ....its a board game in a box... sorry its a very expensive game of monopoly, i think its one of those that is worth a pop along to a store and see how it plays before investing your hard earned cash.

will people stop playing it in a few months ? yes, but thats pretty normal for games, 40k and fantasy actually buck the trend for "games" because people still play them many years after they start, but how many of us are playing the board games of our youth? or even the more modern computer games ,i myself have a stack of RTS games for the PC in my cupboard that will never see a hard drive again, not to mention a loft full of board games.

But that said you should only buy this if you want it and will play it and if you honestly think its too expensive or wont get played then you would be crazy to hand over your cash for it.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

oooh wall of price hate.

I didn't go down to GW to see this game, did anyone play it? were you allowed to or was it just a "look at the shinies" session?

I would be interested if anyone did and how they found it, beyond the price tag I am more interested in how it plays and whether I would miss not having a copy for gameplay. I bought Spacehulk to play, the models were just gravy, so if this game plays well then I will buy it - but no amount of "look its piraty and has GW stamped on it" is going to make me buy a game a) blind b) that is crap.

So.. any gameplay opinions or am I going to have to take an afternoon off and go to GW this week?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dont know if anyone has watched this, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m1t5hYvCLo&feature=youtu.be
quite interesting simple run through,give the details of the ships and there abilities and how the game plays, if you ignore the voice of the narrator and focus on phil kellys bits.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> dont know if anyone has watched this,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m1t5hYvCLo&feature=youtu.be
> quite interesting simple run through,give the details of the ships and there abilities and how the game plays, if you ignore the voice of the narrator and focus on phil kellys bits.


I pointed that out already, its the same video that was on the blog post from Friday.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I pointed that out already, its the same video that was on the blog post from Friday.


so it is, must have missed it, your link said blog so i probabley avoided it because i have an irrational fear of blogs :shok:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I will take a look at this when I get home I think.

If I had £70 spare I would probably be interested in getting it. Pirates are certainly the best (as Je has said already), and the only way the concept of the game could be better is if the Skaven had ninja assasins as part of their rules.

Aaaargg, its a game about pirates, of course GW are going to be robbing you of your doubloons!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Cheers B&K and GrizBe, will check that out tonight.

Are you able to try the game out in GW stores?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like indies are going to have some access in limited numbers, pre orders being accepted on a few sites at discounted prices.
wayland have only got six left!!
http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/Pre-Orders/Games-Workshop/October-2011/Dreadfleet/prod_14079.html


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Then I'm definitely getting one. Oh wait a minute...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

humakt said:


> I will take a look at this when I get home I think.
> 
> If I had £70 spare I would probably be interested in getting it. Pirates are certainly the best (as Je has said already), and the only way the concept of the game could be better is if the Skaven had ninja assasins as part of their rules.
> 
> Aaaargg, its a game about pirates, of course GW are going to be robbing you of your doubloons!


Actually all races have assassins, if you get a certain fate card (you draw one every turn) then you can load one of your tiny ships with an assassin, if he reaches a ship, duels the captain.

And It's silly how people are complaining about R&D being taken from fantasy and 40k and the lack of future support at the same time. Pick one or the other to complain about!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Samules said:


> Pick one or the other to complain about!


But I embrace capitalism, I choose to have both


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> But I embrace capitalism, I choose to have both


I am also an objectivist but I don't get it. Either you want a full blown game as part of GW, you want more fantasy stuff or your happy with it as is. None of these points are compatible.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well todays blog with the ships statlines etc has finally made me decide that this game is not worth buying... something about it made me think that gameplay will be a little too unbalenced to be fun.

Also, only 25% of the web allocation gone? Space hulk by this time had at least 50% sold if I remember rightly.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> But that said you should only buy this if you want it and will play it and if you honestly think its too expensive or wont get played then you would be crazy to hand over your cash for it.


That's pretty much my reason for not getting it. I wouldn't play Space Hulk either for a matter of fact, I would paint the miniatures and stuff but that would be the end of it. I would pay £70 for Horus Heresy from Fantasy Flight. Purely because it appeals to me _more_ than what anything Fantasy does (I'm not keen on the universe and stuff). 

So, for me, I would rather pay £40 for getting the train stations on monopoly than £70 for pirates like I've said. 

I think the reason it hasn't sold as much is the smaller amount of fantasy players than 40k, that's why Space Hulk sold quicker. But hey, it's a board game, people who like board games go ape


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I think the reason it hasn't sold as much is the smaller amount of fantasy players than 40k, that's why Space Hulk sold quicker. But hey, it's a board game, people who like board games go ape


Part of me would agree with that, but part of me, seeing the number of people who have said 'I'd buy Quest' makes me think they've chosen the wrong game here.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, just checked out the ship characteristics. Seems like a simplified version of BFG.

You could quite easily adapt the BFG rules into a pirate game and use these models. So they do have some value outside of the board-game.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> So.. any gameplay opinions or am I going to have to take an afternoon off and go to GW this week?


sadly that won't help you any. firstly, there will be no copies in stor until release day, so the staff won't be able to tell you anything you couldn't find out for yourself, and secondly because of its limited numbers its highly unlikely that there will be 'store copy' and i doubt anyone will be insane enough to let any old joe play on their personal copy on the day.



ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Hmm, just checked out the ship characteristics. Seems like a simplified version of BFG.


think you may have that on its head. Man O'War came first and BFG (and later Aeronautica Imperialis) were based on its rules. as i understand it this is an adaptation of Man O'War, not BFG. also, with the events phase, damage cards and distinct ships it is different enough to not warrant worrying that the core mechanics are the same (after all, no one ever complains that Warhammer and 40k are too similar, but they are practically the same game).


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> sadly that won't help you any. firstly, there will be no copies in stor until release day, so the staff won't be able to tell you anything you couldn't find out for yourself


Ok so GW really do win the total fucking idiots award on releases, no copies in store?

I see this release sticking around for a long while as very few people are going to shell out £70 blind.
Space hulk sold to me as I played a demo game in store and liked it, no demo game == no sale imho.

I hope that the store does have the sense to crack one open or this will dive.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im sure they will have a store copy, limited or not, unless its sold out before release day then ... well there wouldnt be any point because you couldnt buy it so no reason to demo it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree here. The webpage on yesterdays blog stated that 25% of the web allowance of Dreadfleet had sold out. This seems to imply that there will be some in certain stores at least anyways. I may be wrong but that is wht I can gather from that partcular information.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. I'd think that there may be store demo copies on release day.... From what I gather its selling no-where near as well as Space Hulk did so I'm thinking they'll need a store push to shift it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

space hulk was an easy sell, the set was worth the price for the terminators, the rest of the contents was gravy,i think the demo games in store will be what will sell this game out in the end, at the moment its an unknown quantity with a hefty price tag, one people get round a table and play it i can see the limited number going quickly.
the down side is i keep flicking through model boat catalogues and having delusions about building a empire ship from scratch.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Not having anything in stores is quite a poor move by Games Workshop. Alot of people want to see/try something in the flesh before splashing the cash. I still think this will do well. And of course we don't know how well it's selling because we don't know what GW targets were. Maybe they expected 50% to have been sold by now, maybe 10%. Only GW know how successful (from a business pov) this is and only they know what that 25% is out of.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Yeah.. I'd think that there may be store demo copies on release day


they may well change their position based on sales, but i assure you that at the moment, stores are under strict instructions not to take one for the store. either way, one might consider a store copy on release day already being too little too late. it will be hard to maintain excitement for a game when the sales team have about as much idea about it as the customers.

UPDATE:

today's 'What's New Today' article gives you pretty solid outline of how the game works and its basic mechanics. its pretty easy to tell from that whether this is going to be your sort of game or not. personally, having played a few different naval combat games before i think it looks pretty cool. the only issue i have yet to have answered is just how complex the movement is. many games seem to over-complicate movement (with turning arcs, minimum movements, wind direction and the like), making it take too much time from a turn and limiting the fun in favour of 'realism'. i have faith in Phil Kelly as a very compitant games writer and it will be interesting to see how he's tackled that issue.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> many games seem to over-complicate movement (with turning arcs, minimum movements, wind direction and the like


Are you sure this is your game. Based on the preview this is exactly how the game works. There is a minimum distance a ship must move before it can turn. There is a turn dial to show how much can turn. There is a wind direction that alters your movement and turns rates. 

To me it does really seem like bfg with all the different actions and passing checks and fire arcs etc. 

I play a lot of boardgames and it looks great but I don't think its worth the $130 bucks to me for what is mostly a two player game. I can get almost 3 boardgames or two boardgames with models for that price.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> I play a lot of boardgames and it looks great but I don't think its worth the $130 bucks to me for what is mostly a two player game. I can get almost 3 boardgames or two boardgames with models for that price.


Dont forget painted/assembled models which means you wont have to buy paint, glue, primer, and brushes (assuming you don't already have all this stuff) which only adds to the 130$:shok::shok::shok:

:read: I give this game a 10 for Complexity
:read: I give this game a 10 for Money Sink
:read: I give this game a .5 for Appeal


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

$130? That means $13 each for 10 termie sized models and it's not 2 player, it's 2-10. Ah what should I care you all already made your minds up about this.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> Are you sure this is your game. Based on the preview this is exactly how the game works.



i agree. that's why i mentioned it. however, what we don't know is how these mechanics are intergrated into the game play. can you turn more than 45 degrees a turn? do you have to issue orders to turn? how much does wind direction affect your movement?

Pirates of the Spanish Main did away with all of those mechanics and it took away rather too much of the strategy. conversely, many games attempt to recreate the reality of naval travel at the cost of speed and fun.

to be honest i don't really see the comparisons to BFG myself, other than they are both efforts to create some kind of naval warfare game. the differences are significantly greater than the similarities. i don't know how Uncharted Seas or Firestorm Armada work, but do they not equally have to take into account such things as original headings and prevailing wind (whether conventional or solar)?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> to be honest i don't really see the comparisons to BFG myself


They do have similarities.

-both have a mechanic to alter movements (sun/wind)
-orders can be used to do specific actions
-damage alters the ability of ships to do certain things
-boarding actions/close combat
-modifiers for shooting based on distance and heading
-both have a minimum movement mechanic

yes they are different because one requires building your fleets and bfg is more complex, but broken down they have very similar play and movement mechanics. 



> Dont forget painted/assembled models which means you wont have to buy paint, glue, primer, and brushes (assuming you don't already have all this stuff) which only adds to the 130$


I don't factor that in because I end up painting up my boardgame models anyways.



> That means $13 each for 10 termie sized models and it's not 2 player, it's 2-10


Yeah and that is a good price in terms of GW. In terms of other boardgames it is not. I will give GW credit, the models the art and parts all look amazing. The board mat thing looks great. Overall though its still a bit too expensive to me for what I am getting. I have seen games that I think look just as great have more play value for a third of the cost. 

Also even it is possible to play with 10 players it doesn't mean it should be. Space Hulk can be played with 11 players (10 marines and a tyranid player), that doesn't mean its a good idea or it will play well. I see the same thing with this. Most of these scenarios or games probably end up being a side verses side battle. I see this game being played by 4 people the most. 

Overall its not a bad game. I would love to try it and maybe even buy it if it was $30 cheaper at a minimum


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Another update on the What's New Today blog. The ships, the Flaming Scimitar in particular, are looking gorgeous and worth the £70 quid alone. This is the most exciting release (for me anyway) from Games Workshop in an age. I particularly like the special rule for the Flaming Scimitar. Being able to summon powerful djinn is just awesome.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that Dreadfleet is going to stick around for a while with not many people buying it... My local store just posted on its Facebook page that its getting 16 copies in store... 

Firstly, my locals only a small one man store, and secondly, for Space Hulk, they only got about 6 copies in store.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

More about Dreadfleet on the gw blog today. It's looking like a really good ruleset based on what we've seen. Certainly the miniatures are continuing to blow me away. The ShadeWraith may have become my new 2nd fave ship.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have finally decided not to buy it.

I believe that this is the sort of game that will not be allowed to be played with in my store after the noise of tis release has died down. Like Space Hulk and any Specialist game.

Since there are also no local players near my house I would have no one to play against and such would be a waste of money for me.

Its nice but not worth it just to be eye candy.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Only up for a few hours they say: the unboxing from beasts of war of dreadfleet. If you are interested in those sort of things


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

That looks fucking awesome.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well after watching that entire thing, if anything... i'm even LESS interested in Dreadfleet then I was before. lol. Thanks for saving me money guys.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

@elmir - nice find mate

A decent video, although the two guys seemed a bit uninformed. Still, agreat watch. It's good to see the things outside the box. The quality of everything looks really something. Especially the Seascape. Nice to see the rulebook and cards have been done properly too. At last the day of Dreadfleet is nearly here.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Saw it store and it looks really nice. The play mat looks swish too. Not worth $190au. The price is INSANE.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Can you believe it's already on ebay for 150 English pounds! Bloody scandalous


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Can you believe it's already on ebay for 150 English pounds! Bloody scandalous


Especially when theres still plenty on the website for £70.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

You're right there GrizBe!

I've just seen a single ship from Dreadfleet, the Black Kraken on ebay for a buy it now price of £60!!!:shok:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Oh well, I suppose its give us something to do, reporting all the items for illegal and overpriced reselling. lol.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't believe this shite is what GW focussed on for Games Day UK instead of showing us some upcoming releases that the majority of 40k/Fantasy fans give a fuck about. Looks like utter bollocks to me, and I guarantee that by next january everyone will have lost interest in it. If not, i will eat my hat


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> I can't believe this shite is what GW focussed on for Games Day UK instead of showing us some upcoming releases that the majority of 40k/Fantasy fans give a fuck about. Looks like utter bollocks to me, and I guarantee that by next january everyone will have lost interest in it. If not, i will eat my hat


You better hold out to that promise. 

Our manager has allowed us to always use Dreadfleet in stores. Even after the buzz has died. Meaning I now have a copy and playing today it was quite fun. 

I want pics or it did not happen!!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm betting that there will still be interest come January, probably because there will still be copies for sale. lol

Seriously though... Space Hulk. come launch day for that, the only way to get it was in store, or the very small number that independant retailers had.... 

This, when you can still buy in on the main website, and as people tell me my local store only sold about 3 of the 16 copies it got in... I think it'll be around for quite a while.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I picked up a copy at GW today after playing a few games with the staff and some other guys, it was really fun. I didn't get to play as the Black Kraken though! :grin:

Its a good game though, and it comes with some very good models. The ships are quite well designed and i'm looking forward to painting them and playing the game.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I picked up a copy at GW today after playing a few games with the staff and some other guys, it was really fun. I didn't get to play as the Black Kraken though! :grin:
> 
> Its a good game though, and it comes with some very good models. The ships are quite well designed and i'm looking forward to painting them and playing the game.
> 
> ...


I did not get to use it either. I got the Shadewraith. It was so fun just flying over everything all ghost like. Until I got set on fire repeatedly and eventually burned to death. But I took the damn High Elf ship with me!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

My box is odered but i can't play it until March when I get home from shitland


----------

